# MK4 12v VR6 and Holset Fitment Issues



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

I am trying to use an ATP exhaust manifold with a Holset HX35W on MK4 12v VR6. 

I want to run the compressor housing on the passenger side, so that the downpipe wont need to snake across to exit through the exhaust tunnel, since the turbine will be on the driver's side, and basically a straight down shot to the exhaust tunnel. 

I also want to run the boost pipe from the compressor around the passenger side of the engine, through a front mount intercooler, and then up to a short runner, which has the inlet on the driver's side. With the turbo mounted the way I would like this will create less snaking of boost pipe and a cleaner look. 

My issue is, the HX35W compressor housing hits the bottom of the rain tray where it dips down towards the passenger side. 

In this picture you can see the scratches where the turbo was hitting the body. I need about another 1-2" toward the passenger side. 










I dont want to hit the rain tray with a hammer to make room. I dont want to cut the rain tray to make room. I dont want to run the turbo the opposite way (unless this ends up being my only option). I dont want to switch turbos. I'd rather not switch the manifold either. 

A long list of demands, I know. Obviously if I just cant make it work the way I want it, I will have to change something, but I'd love to make it work out right. 

So, my question is, has anyone else run into this issue? How did you get around the issue? Is this a common MK4 VR6 issue? 

And, could I fabricate an extension which would bolt to the manifold, turn the manifold outlet 90 degrees (which would face it downward), and then bolt the turbo to that? This seems to be my cheapest current option, however, how badly will this affect flow? 

Thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

VR6andCabbyMan said:


> I am trying to use an ATP exhaust manifold with a Holset HX35W on MK4 12v VR6.
> 
> I want to run the compressor housing on the passenger side, so that the downpipe wont need to snake across to exit through the exhaust tunnel, since the turbine will be on the driver's side, and basically a straight down shot to the exhaust tunnel.
> 
> ...


 Hammer and a towel work wonders :laugh:


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

With all the trouble you'd go to making an elbow to mount the turbo down low you could just save yourself some headaches and get a different manifold. Show us a picture of your manifold and turbo setup.


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

groundupjetta said:


> Hammer and a towel work wonders :laugh:


 Yeah I know but I can't bring myself to beat on a perfectly good engine bay only to make a crappy dent. But it crossed my mind at first. 



vwmikelvw said:


> With all the trouble you'd go to making an elbow to mount the turbo down low you could just save yourself some headaches and get a different manifold. Show us a picture of your manifold and turbo setup.


 If I don't have to spend the extra cash for a new manifold I don't want to, but if that's my only option I will. I really would like to know if anyone else has had this experience or not. 

I dont have a picture of the setup, since I can't mount the turbo there isnt anything to see other than the manifold bolted to the block.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

VR6andCabbyMan said:


> I dont have a picture of the setup, since I can't mount the turbo there isnt anything to see other than the manifold bolted to the block.


 I just wanted to see how it was laid out so maybe I could suggest something.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Time to customize the rain tray a bit. Section it and weld it back up. I went with a gt35r for my brothers car but went the easy route. a little be bit more plumbing but no major modifications needed.


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> Time to customize the rain tray a bit. Section it and weld it back up. I went with a gt35r for my brothers car but went the easy route. a little be bit more plumbing but no major modifications needed.


 So by the easy route you mean flip-flopping the turbo, so the compressor is on the driver's side?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VR6andCabbyMan said:


> So by the easy route you mean flip-flopping the turbo, so the compressor is on the driver's side?


 That is my preferred config for a Mk4 (and never have to modify the rain tray) but as said by others, post a picture of your setup.


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are some pictures. I cant show you the turbo flipped to the other side because it wont fit. You should be able to tell the space is limited from these pictures. 
































































I'm actually starting to get a little worried about how I am going to make everything fit in this direction as well. 

Ideas, advice, experience?


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

This manifold looks shorter: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a74169742&vxp=mtr 

Maybe ask them about the dimensions. If the turbo didn't sit so far back you might be able to flip the turbo back around. i think the way it sits now is going to cause you some issues. 

This one looks like it would drop the turbo down below the raintray: http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/Kinetic_VR6_Turbo_Manifold-36-2.html 

They actually have some dimensions here. You could probably make a 3D mock-up: http://www.designengineering.com/files/pdfs/spa/090305.pdf


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

VR6andCabbyMan said:


> Here are some pictures. I cant show you the turbo flipped to the other side because it wont fit. You should be able to tell the space is limited from these pictures.
> 
> I'm actually starting to get a little worried about how I am going to make everything fit in this direction as well.
> 
> Ideas, advice, experience?


 This is exactly how you need to mount the turbo if you are using the ATP manifold. You will of course need to clock the compressor to face down and loop the charge piping to the passenger side. It makes for a cleaner installation as all piping other than that to your throttle body is hidden. You will not have any interference issues. As you rotate the compressor to point down you will notice that you have improved clearance from the wastegate also which you will *not *have if you attempt to orient the compressor upwards as you have currently. Even then you will need an elbow to relocate the wastegate (or go with the 44mm wastegate and rotate its output towards the engine block - this will also clear the compressor assuming clocked downwards). Use this downpipe or similar... 

"ATP-VVW-177" 

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...duct_Code=ATP-VVW-177&Category_Code=AUDIVW-DP


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

You want to orient it like this... Though not apparent in the picture my compressor outlet actually clears the downpipe just fine.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Theres always this option:

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/spatu12vvr6t.html

This is the one I'm running. It puts the turbo under the manifold, so clearance isn't an issue at all. Though I'm not on a turbo as big as you're planning, that is in my future. Forgive the mess, and the long-routed intake, but you get the idea.


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and ideas guys. I decided to just run the compressor on the driver's side, as much as I didnt want to. But I'm also trying not to spend too much to get this back on the road. I have my downpipe about 80% done as of now. 

V-dubbulyuh, what did you do for the compressor intake? It seems extremely close to the brake booster. I have a 4" silicone elbow that I tried to fit on it, but it will be indented by the booster.


----------

